# $26000 / 2br - Water Front - Stidham, OK Must see!



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

Eufaula Lake Cabin

*Approx. 600 sq ft, rock & wood frame-built home
*2 Bedroom/1 bath
*garage
*direct water access (great for fishing and hunting)
*empty lot (w/utilities)
**14-ft aluminum boat w/9.5-horsepower motor**
*fenced-in yard for dogs
*front-porch swing
*alarm & camera system
*20 min. from downtown Eufaula
*includes refrigerator, stove/oven, toaster, coffee maker, and
microwave
*fully furnished:
-Kitchenâ¦wooden table w/built-in benches (seats 6 adults) and
additional bench (seats 2-3 adults) AND all cookware & utensils
-Living Roomâ¦vinyl sofa, 2 recliners, coffee table, bookshelf, TV,
VCR, DVD player
-Master Bedroomâ¦queen-size bed, full-length dresser w/mirror &
shelves, 2 nightstands
-Kidsâ (or guest) Bedroomâ¦bunk beds (top twin, bottom is full-size
futon), nightstand & side table w/lamp
---If buyer prefers, some or all furnishings can be removed---

Weâve had this cabin for several years, but our kids are getting older
and we find our selves not going much anymore.

It is a wonderful weekend getaway home, and is lots of fun for kids (our
kids really enjoy walking along the waters edge, playing in the sand,
fishing, and going out on the boat. There are also 2 big wooden tree swings
they love.)
http://tulsa.craigslist.org/reo/1664679302.html


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

it looks lovely!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

To far away, but really seems nice.


----------



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

Just trying to but some stuff forward for those wanting to relocate without huge amounts of money. It list an empty lot with utilities, perhaps a double lot on this?


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Specifically which area of the lake is it on? (Like Arrowhead Estates, Piney Creek, etc?)


----------



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

Posting has been deleted, so I assume it's gone, Mods would you mind removing the thread? Thanks.


----------

